# Speed racer why does this make me think of you.?



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl:

This could get very dangerous, but this










Is of course how I picture Muppetgirl


----------



## waresbear

I don't think she is as cute as that! Kidding, sorta, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Gee Critter, I can't imagine. Muaahaahaa!!! :twisted:

Actually, I think I may have used that meme as my avatar in the past. I'm a big fan of the, 'I don't do touchy-feely, I do ouchy-bleedy' one, too! :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Hmmm waresbear....maybe you're as cute as this


----------



## Critter sitter

Love it! keep them coming! I actually found a few more.. I may post


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! NO! I won't say who I'm thinking of......


----------



## Critter sitter

BWahaha Love it dreamcatcher


----------



## Golden Horse

That is a whole 'nother game, guess the person from the picture:clap:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Ok....who is this? Everytime I read the name I think of ths pic:










(Updownrider) I can't help but think of an upside down horse!!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Lets kill two birds with one stone here: 










Any guesses? It may actually kill three birds here:wink:


----------



## waresbear

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmm waresbear....maybe you're as cute as this
> 
> View attachment 207650


LOL, I am not that fluffy! My handle is actually for this :








I tend to think of you when I see Abby Cadabby


----------



## Muppetgirl

waresbear said:


> LOL, I am not that fluffy! My handle is actually for this :
> View attachment 207714
> 
> 
> I tend to think of you when I see Abby Cadabby
> View attachment 207722


Hahaha you have a nice view of me!!! Oh your not that fluffy? Lol!!!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ahaahahahahahah this is great!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

I don't think I've seen that one.


----------



## Critter sitter

Muppetgirl said:


> Lets kill two birds with one stone here:
> 
> View attachment 207706
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses? It may actually kill three birds here:wink:


Hmmmmm idk. I'll have to wait till I can see better tomorrow


----------



## Golden Horse

Cowgirl Boots of course


----------



## Muppetgirl

Golden Horse said:


> Cowgirl Boots of course


There's two others also:wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Ok while your mulling over who the two other members might be from my pic up there....here's an easy one, who is this?


----------



## Golden Horse

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok while your mulling over who the two other members might be from my pic up there....here's an easy one, who is this?
> 
> View attachment 207874



Cakemom:lol::lol:

Desert to dessert to cake to Cakemom


----------



## Muppetgirl

Golden Horse said:


> Cakemom:lol::lol:
> 
> Desert to dessert to cake to Cakemom


Nope........hahaha!

It's Sahara!!! LOL!


----------



## Muppetgirl

And this:









Is Cowgirls boots, thank-you Golden horse:wink:

It's also, Shoebox and Boots!!!!


----------



## waresbear

Who does this represent? You get 3 guesses & the 1st 2 don't count!


----------



## Muppetgirl

waresbear said:


> Who does this represent? You get 3 guesses & the 1st 2 don't count!
> View attachment 207890


Ummmmm can I have another clue......boy this ones tough.....oh gee.....:lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Ok......this ones fun......who is it? C'mon it's easy!


----------



## Muppetgirl

waresbear said:


> Who does this represent? You get 3 guesses & the 1st 2 don't count!
> View attachment 207890



It has to be Golden Horse......boy that was tricky!!:wink:


----------



## busysmurf

Hope this works from my phone...

laying down a horse - Google Search
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok......this ones fun......who is it? C'mon it's easy!
> 
> OffSpring-Pretty Fly for a white guy lyrics - YouTube


 
Amazingcausian???? Am I right????


----------



## Muppetgirl

waresbear said:


> Amazingcausian???? Am I right????


Hahaha yup!!!! Well done!!!:wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Now, the owner of this name might be the only one to guess, this ones tough, who is this?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Muppetgirl said:


> Now, the owner of this name might be the only one to guess, this ones tough, who is this?
> 
> View attachment 207906


That one is easy! Faceman!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That one is easy! Faceman!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Darn!!! I thought that one would be tough!!! !!! :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Muppetgirl said:


> Darn!!! I thought that one would be tough!!! !!! :lol:


It probably would have been if I wasn't such a huge fan of The A-Team. Whenever I see Faceman's name, I immediately sing the A-Team theme song in my head and picture Templeton "Face" Peck. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

Ok.....I'm liking this game.....how about this:










Ps. I really do think of these things when I see these names!!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

busysmurf said:


> Hope this works from my phone...
> 
> laying down a horse - Google Search
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It didn't work:-(


----------



## Golden Horse

Feathered feet


----------



## Darrin

Bah, I hate this game 'cause I'm no good at it!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Golden Horse said:


> Feathered feet


You got it!!!!:lol: Hmmm I could do with a pair of those heels in pink!!!


Now here's a REALLY REALLY easy one for Darrin: (or anyone else! LOL)

Who is this:


----------



## tempest

Someone guess who this one is (think the lion). And Muppetgirl. I'm not sure.


----------



## Muppetgirl

tempest said:


> Someone guess who this one is (think the lion). And Muppetgirl. I'm not sure.


Xlioness? Is that it?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Muppetgirl said:


> You got it!!!!:lol: Hmmm I could do with a pair of those heels in pink!!!
> 
> 
> Now here's a REALLY REALLY easy one for Darrin: (or anyone else! LOL)
> 
> Who is this:
> 
> View attachment 207922


Frankenbeans!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

No, that is not correct Muppetgirl.


----------



## jumanji321

Every time I see you tempest I think of this guy:


----------



## barrelbeginner

This is so funny haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Ok I wanna play, who is this???


----------



## nvr2many

And this......


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

First one is Critter Sitter. I'm not sure about the second one. I know it's a character from South Park, but I don't know which one. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Yep, well how about this for the same person.........


----------



## Golden Horse

Stan?? do we have a Stan


----------



## tempest

I got my username from Shakespeare, so that would make sense.

Anyway, the picture I posted was of Daren the Lion, the mascot of the D.A.R.E. program. I was hoping Darin would get it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Stan?? do we have a Stan


Sure do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> This could get very dangerous, but this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is of course how I picture Muppetgirl


 

BAHAHAHA, that's exactly what I picture too!


----------



## wetrain17

Ok, I have one, Pretty easy.


----------



## Muppetgirl

wetrain17 said:


> Ok, I have one, Pretty easy.


DrumRunner?


----------



## wetrain17

Muppetgirl said:


> DrumRunner?


 
Yup. Haven't seen much of her lately.


----------



## nvr2many

Golden Horse said:


> Stan?? do we have a Stan


Yes Stan! GH got it.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok while your mulling over who the two other members might be from my pic up there....here's an easy one, who is this?
> 
> View attachment 207874


Would that be me...or better a third of me?;-)


----------



## equiniphile

This is great! I have a few when I get on my laptop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

HAHAHA I love you all!! these are great!!


----------



## equiniphile

Okay, here's one.
Hint: This member's name is often confused for this picture because people unconsciously change one letter to alter its meaning.


----------



## Muppetgirl

deserthorsewoman said:


> Would that be me...or better a third of me?;-)


A third of you!! Lol!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Muppetgirl said:


> A third of you!! Lol!


weeell...the horse and the woman are missing...;-)


----------



## cakemom

That ones TinyliLy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Nice job! :happydance:


----------



## tinyliny

thank you for treating me and my name so kindly.


----------



## Critter sitter

here is a 2 for 1


----------



## Muppetgirl

Now when I see this persons name I think of this character (in a nice way of course! It a great avatar!!)


----------



## equiniphile

Palomine and AlexS 

How about....










and


----------



## Critter sitter

Muppetgirl said:


> Now when I see this persons name I think of this character (in a nice way of course! It a great avatar!!)
> 
> View attachment 208233


AlexS?


----------



## AlexS

Muppetgirl said:


> Now when I see this persons name I think of this character (in a nice way of course! It a great avatar!!)
> 
> View attachment 208233



That has to be me. :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl

It is you Alex I'm sure your not so grumpy looking in person!! Lol! Hey I'm Animal!! Lol!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Painthorse

and
?? 


equiniphile said:


> Palomine and AlexS
> 
> How about....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


----------



## equiniphile

Nope! Not PaintHorse.


----------



## tinyliny

well, one of those is Greentree! that's obvious.


----------



## BarrelBunny

This one has absolutely nothing to do with AQHA, rather than the horse in the picture...


----------



## Muppetgirl

Awwww who's this?


----------



## Muppetgirl

And this?


----------



## Muppetgirl

BarrelBunny said:


> This one has absolutely nothing to do with AQHA, rather than the horse in the picture...
> View attachment 208313


Is it sorrelhorse?


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Muppetgirl said:


> And this?
> 
> View attachment 208353


Dustbunny


----------



## Golden Horse

Muppetgirl said:


> And this?
> 
> View attachment 208353


Dust bunny


----------



## Muppetgirl

Yup it's DustBunny....now who's the other one?


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Muppetgirl said:


> Awwww who's this?
> 
> View attachment 208329


BarrelBunny of course


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

I always thought this was Speed Racer











And this was Trixie 











Maybe I have it reversed and Speed Racer looks like the latter 


.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Muppetgirl said:


> Is it sorrelhorse?


Yep!


----------



## Critter sitter

who's this?


----------



## Speed Racer

Well, I used to look like Trixie, but that was years ago. Now I look more like Pops Racer, just without the mustache!


----------



## wetrain17

I don't know. When I see Speed Racer posted, all I can think is "Go Speed Racer, Go Speed Racer, Go Speed Racer, Go!" And yes, I am singing it in my head.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

This thread is great!!!

Who are these members?


----------



## Muppetgirl

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> This thread is great!!!
> 
> Who are these members?
> View attachment 208377
> 
> 
> View attachment 208385
> 
> 
> View attachment 208393


I got Phly and Wallaby? But the other hmmmmm???


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Wrong on Phly. There's another part to it. Yes to Wallaby.


----------



## wetrain17

First one is FlyGap


----------



## texasgal

sooooo funny .... this thread! lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Agreed TG! This thread is way funny. Thanks guys, probably won't get anything productive done the rest of the day...

A few more.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

The third is SaddleBag


----------



## Critter sitter

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> View attachment 208409


out on a limb here' Roadyy?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

You got it Critter! Curse you for this thread, I love puzzles and now I've no motivation to leave my pc lol. 

How about this one?


----------



## Sahara

BlueSpark has to be the first one, right?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

It is!


----------



## Critter sitter

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> You got it Critter! Curse you for this thread, I love puzzles and now I've no motivation to leave my pc lol.
> 
> How about this one?
> View attachment 208465


Well No one guessed my Roadyy one lol yours is better though... 

you and me both I need to clean my shop!


----------



## Rodeo1998

What about this one:razz:


----------



## Sahara




----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rodeo1998 said:


> What about this one:razz:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208473


Copperhead?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Sahara said:


>


 
Wetrain!


----------



## apachiedragon

Is that wetrain17?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Poseidon

One more


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal




----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Well No one guessed my Roadyy one lol yours is better though...
> 
> you and me both I need to clean my shop!



I got yours of my name, but only because years ago when in Yahoo chat I used it for a screenname Roadrunner. That was the birth if this screen name.

I thought it was unfair for me to guess on it..lol



This is a great thread.


----------



## Roadyy

texasgal said:


>


Barrelracer?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

texasgal said:


>


Barrelbeginner?


texasgal said:


>


DreamcatcherArabians


----------



## texasgal

MHF is good!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Don't tell anyone but I'm kind of a puzzle nerd.


----------



## texasgal

Nothin' wrong with that...


----------



## wetrain17

apachiedragon said:


> Is that wetrain17?


 
My guess is Poseidon


----------



## wetrain17

texasgal said:


>


DreamCatcher


----------



## Sahara

This could be a challenge for some, easy for others:


----------



## Rodeo1998

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Copperhead?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Correct!


----------



## wetrain17

Sahara said:


> This could be a challenge for some, easy for others:


 
The only one that comes to mind is GunSlinger


----------



## texasgal

Slide stop


----------



## Sahara

Texasgal, FTW!


----------



## Critter sitter

Maybe we should change the name of the thread to Guess the member by the picture posted or something like that..


----------



## wetrain17

This thread is very distracting


----------



## Sahara

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Poseidon
> 
> One more
> View attachment 208481


HorseOfCourse?? Do we have a Mr. Ed on here? lol


----------



## nvr2many

Bah ha ha..........


----------



## Critter sitter

who's this?


----------



## Sahara

This is the way I see a particular poster strictly by her nonsense free, expert posts. Absolutely no offense intended, (if it comes across offensively), don't think it will but ya never know:


----------



## Sahara

nvr2many said:


> Bah ha ha..........


corgi!!


----------



## nvr2many

Yes, Corgi!!


----------



## Critter sitter

nvr2many said:


> bah ha ha..........


corgi!


----------



## wetrain17

Here's my next one


----------



## texasgal

Critter sitter said:


> who's this?


 
Vanillabean


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Sahara said:


> HorseOfCourse?? Do we have a Mr. Ed on here? lol


HorseOfCourse! I always sing that song when I read that name :lol:

How about


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Critter sitter said:


> Maybe we should change the name of the thread to Guess the member by the picture posted or something like that..


I can do that if you'd like.


----------



## Sahara

demonwolfmoon or something along those lines for the first one.


----------



## Critter sitter

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I can do that if you'd like.


well it may need a better name than I come up with what do you think??


----------



## texasgal

Made me think of Warebear


----------



## Critter sitter

your right texasgal


----------



## Muppetgirl

Hmmm imaging these 'two' like this together in say around 20 years time?
Any guesses?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Critter sitter said:


> well it may need a better name than I come up with what do you think??


It's your thread, you tell me and I will change it. :wink:

It was demonwolfmoon but you are right that it could have also been wares. :lol:

The second pic with that one, a hint, I stayed there last weekend in Chicago.


----------



## wetrain17

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmm imaging these 'two' like this together in say around 20 years time?
> Any guesses?
> View attachment 208513


 
WSArabians and FGRanch?


----------



## Critter sitter

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> It's your thread, you tell me and I will change it. :wink:
> 
> It was demonwolfmoon but you are right that it could have also been wares. :lol:
> 
> The second pic with that one, a hint, I stayed there last weekend in Chicago.


 Unless others think it needs a name change we can leave it.
I never thought it would be this fun.. I am getting a giggle out of all the pictures.


----------



## Sahara

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> The second pic with that one, a hint, I stayed there last weekend in Chicago.


that must be Four Seasons. Recognized it, didn't know there was a member by that name! lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

It is the Four Seasons.


----------



## Muppetgirl

wetrain17 said:


> WSArabians and FGRanch?


Yes indeed!!!:lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Ooooooh what do you think I would look like??? :lol:
Hmmmm....when I see someone's username written somewhere on the forum, I always think of their avatar pic. :wink:
But what do you guys think about when you see Dreamcatcher5??
Whenever I see DreamcatcherArabians, I always feel so guilty because it looks like I copied the name. But really, I didn't. I never knew someone had such a similar username as me.


----------



## Endiku

LOL, these are great guys! makes me just the tiniest bit glad for my odd name though ;D

or embarrassed, considering the fact that I didn't realize that the Greek immortal that I named myself after was known not JUST for his affinity for animals and ability to care for them after they raised him as a baby...he was also known for galavanting around butt naked, seducing towns women...:shock:

lesson learned. Research your username THOROUGHLY before applying it! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Who is this


----------



## Roadyy

Golden Horse said:


> Who is this


BlueEyedJack?


----------



## Muppetgirl

It's Blueeyedpony?????


----------



## Speed Racer

I just wanna know why Critter has a stripper Sheriff as her avatar.


----------



## Golden Horse

Muppet has it


----------



## Muppetgirl

Who is this? I just love this picture!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Foxhunter!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

agh, I forgot that username......wasn't it something like FoxHunter or something like that??? Idk.....lol. What does my username remind you of?


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Oh yay!


----------



## nvr2many

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> agh, I forgot that username......wasn't it something like FoxHunter or something like that??? Idk.....lol. What does my username remind you of?


A 5" Dreamcatcher of course!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Ahahaha! :lol:
I never thought of that!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Speed Racer said:


> Foxhunter!


Cookies for you!!!:wink:


----------



## cakemom

That's exactly what I would have said too, the dream catcher photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I was trying to find a 5 year old with a dream catcher. lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

^ Love this pic! (click to enlarge)


----------



## nvr2many

Guess who this is??


----------



## Speed Racer

Here's one we should all get. :lol:


----------



## morganarab94

Speed Racer said:


> Here's one we should all get. :lol:


toto!:lol:


----------



## nvr2many

^^ toto of course!


----------



## Speed Racer

A fairly new member. :wink:


----------



## nvr2many

futuredoctor^^^


----------



## nvr2many

But I like to think of it like this..........


----------



## Endiku

What about these?

I could have made it a little bit easier, but I didn't feel like it 



type of tree? 









this one might be a little hard...LOL


----------



## nvr2many

mistletoe?


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

nvr2many said:


> But I like to think of it like this..........


It's you, isn't it? Nvr2many horses! Lol


----------



## Speed Racer

Endiku, are those supposed to be user names? I don't think we have a Never Ending Story, and although I'm familiar with the cartoon of Cow & Chicken, I can't think of a user with a similar name. As far as the tree, no clue.


----------



## nvr2many

^^heheheheehhe!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Pretty easy....

:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep, you're right. Delete!

Endiku, is it possible you misspelled your user name? The mythical immortal was _Enkidu._


----------



## Endiku

They are, Speedracer. You might have to adapt to my right-brained thinking though... here. Maybe these will help.

pretty sure that first one wasn't from Never Ending Story, but the boy does play in that movie too. Here is another hint.
 
tree: the tree type is only one part of the name...I cant find a good picture with both elements though!


for the third one:


Also, yes I did misspell it SR XD I have no explanation for that. The site I read mythology off of referred to him as Endiku, but later said it was otherwise translated as *Enkidu*. Eh...lets just go with the the assumption that my name is a made up word out of my head? ;D


----------



## Speed Racer

I got the last one, Cowchick77. 

The other two though, I'll have to think about. 

But yeah, Fred Savage did play in Never Ending Story. His grandfather, played by Peter Falk, was reading him a book. That's where the, 'This isn't a kissing book, is it?' comes from.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Speed Racer said:


> But yeah, Fred Savage did play in Never Ending Story. His grandfather, played by Peter Falk, was reading him a book. That's where the, 'This isn't a kissing book, is it?' comes from.


That's actually from The Princess Bride, *not* Never Ending Story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Lol...now who's this?


----------



## Endiku

^ I was pretty sure of that so I looked it up!




 
Maybe that will help you guess. That was just to guess the movie the name is from...this username's name comes from another VERY IMPORTANT line in the story.


----------



## Chiilaa

Guys I am a bit devastated that my completely made up name hasn't been in this thread yet.


----------



## Endiku

Here you go Chiilaa; this is what I think when I see your name. Don't ask for an explanation because I don't have one other than 'CHINCHILA, Chiilaa.....yeah. I tried! LOL




Also, the two names that weren't guessed of mine were As You Wish (from The Princess Bride, hence those photos of Wesley, Buttercup, and the little boy) and Red Cedar Farm.


----------



## cakemom

All the Princess Bride references must be As You Wish....watching that movie- my favorite all time movie- right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

Giggle. Thanks Endiku.


----------



## WSArabians

I just couldn't help it...


----------



## WesternRider88

This is a great game!!

I have one, can you guess who this is? :smile:


----------



## NBEventer

All I want now is chocolate... thanks lol


----------



## NBEventer

This one is super hard...


----------



## WesternRider88

^^busysmurf???


----------



## NBEventer

WesternRider88 said:


> ^^busysmurf???


Yep lol. See, told ya it was hard :wink:


----------



## WesternRider88

Lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Keep playing people, I'm busy nom nom nom


----------



## NBEventer

I don't know!!!!!!! All I can think is chocolate!


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmm imaging these 'two' like this together in say around 20 years time?
> Any guesses?
> View attachment 208513


****
I'm not THAT old! More like 30 years. :lol:


----------



## Wild Heart

Do we have a "Delicious Chocolate" as a member? :lol:


----------



## Endiku

Bravo! You got it Cakemom! Best movie ever <3


----------



## Sahara

Hershey, RM?


----------



## equiniphile

WSArabians said:


> I just couldn't help it...


FGRanch? I seem to recall she's a fellow Dodge fan....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Pardon the link; I'm on my iPod. 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/blackdiamondimages/3892823260/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

equiniphile said:


> Pardon the link; I'm on my iPod.
> 
> Welcome to Flickr!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Lockwood


----------



## Speed Racer

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That's actually from The Princess Bride, *not* Never Ending Story.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I stand corrected. Plz to see my avatar for an explanation! :lol:


----------



## flytobecat

WSArabians said:


> I just couldn't help it...


Hmmm -Chevy?


----------



## Critter sitter

OMGoodness ya'll these are all Great!!! 
lets see what else you can come with


----------



## Farmchic

I'm behind so I hope this hasn't been used yet.


----------



## NBEventer

princessfluffybritches !


----------



## Farmchic

LOL yep!


----------



## NBEventer




----------



## Golden Horse

Dagnabit.....puts PrincessFluffyBritches pic away and gives you a really really easy one, because I suck at puzzles


----------



## NBEventer

Excuse you woman! I already posted one *eyeroll*

And stop posting my mug shot damnit!


----------



## Golden Horse

Dim Sum, and at least I took the booking number off of your shot


----------



## Golden Horse

Here we go


----------



## NBEventer

Golden Horse said:


> Dim Sum, and at least I took the booking number off of your shot


Appreciate that! And you at least didn't post the one of me in my prison stripes so it's all good... I guess lol


----------



## Speed Racer

Apachiedragon. Gotta know helicopters.


----------



## apachiedragon

Hey! That's me! Cool!


----------



## Roadyy

NBEventer said:


>


SugarNSpices?


----------



## Farmchic

Again don't know if this one has been done or not.


----------



## Roadyy

How about this one?


----------



## Farmchic

_minihorse ?_


----------



## Speed Racer

Nope, Fellpony.


----------



## Farmchic

That's not a fell pony is it??


----------



## Farmchic

Now this is a fell pony. That is a miniature horse :lol:


----------



## NBEventer

Roadyy said:


> SugarNSpices?


No, DimSum lol


----------



## Roadyy

No winners yet.


----------



## Roadyy

Shorthorse


----------



## Roadyy

Who dat?


----------



## Critter sitter

i'm giggling!!!!


----------



## Farmchic

*mini* magic*mini* majic*Mini* Winds Ranch*mini*25*mini*ature arabian*MINI*ATURE SHETLANDS*Mini*DaisiesofIce*mini*gal*mini*girl*mini*grl5772*mini*heart*mini*horse*mini*horse927*mini*horseluver

any of these?


----------



## Golden Horse

Critter sitter said:


> i'm giggling!!!!


Haven't seen them posting are they new?


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> *mini* magic*mini* majic*Mini* Winds Ranch*mini*25*mini*ature arabian*MINI*ATURE SHETLANDS*Mini*DaisiesofIce*mini*gal*mini*girl*mini*grl5772*mini*heart*mini*horse*mini*horse927*mini*horseluver
> 
> any of these?





Roadyy said:


> Shorthorse



This, hun


----------



## FlyGap

Roadyy said:


> Who dat?
> 
> 
> View attachment 209690


Would this be Celeste?

Fun fun thread!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

FlyGap said:


> Would this be Celeste?
> 
> Fun fun thread!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Correct


----------



## Roadyy

Lets try this one.


----------



## Farmchic

oh I thought shorthorse was a joke  

has anyone guessed mine yet?


----------



## Farmchic

this one


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Farmchic said:


> View attachment 209746
> 
> 
> this one


SilverFox (or is it TheSilverFox...I can't remember)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

close but no


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> View attachment 209746
> 
> 
> this one


only thing I could come up with was nuisance.


----------



## Farmchic

lol

it's sparklefox


----------



## Farmchic

My guess for Roadyy.......

What you do when your home alone?
:lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

Farmchic said:


> My guess for Roadyy.......
> 
> What you do when your home alone?
> :lol:


Oh goodness Gutter mind here


----------



## Roadyy

I don't need that stuff..My eyes pop all on their own. lol


----------



## Farmchic

:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

I really didn't think that one would be as hard as the last one.


----------



## Farmchic

can you give us a hint? :?


----------



## Chokolate

You gave up on the one of the chocolate, so I figure it's safe to post without possibly giving it away. Was it me?

(probably wasn't, but anyway :smile


----------



## Bagheera

This thread is awesome! I officially stink at guessing the answers though. Lol


----------



## apachiedragon

Oh! I know! Brighteyes!


----------



## WesternRider88

Chokolate said:


> You gave up on the one of the chocolate, so I figure it's safe to post without possibly giving it away. Was it me?
> 
> (probably wasn't, but anyway :smile


The chocolate one that I put was for your username!


----------



## apachiedragon

Here is one that might be a tiny bit trickier.


----------



## Wild Heart

*Allison Finch!*
Has to be.


----------



## COWCHICK77

LOVE this thread....too bad I am horrible at puzzles 

Frank N Beans, no offense, but I always think of the movie "Something about Mary"





 


ETA, Endiku, I got the Cow and Chicken reference right off the bat! LOL!


----------



## Faceman

Nah, this is what I think of when I think of AF...she is always shooting at me...


----------



## freia

I'm so awful at this game. Love it, though.

I get to try:


----------



## soenjer55

I almost choked multiple times while reading through this thread, I was laughing so hard. Two thumbs up, four stars, LOL.


----------



## freia

WesternRider88 said:


> The chocolate one that I put was for your username!


Darn. I thought the chocolate one was mine. I can't even manage to guess my own.  I thought it might be me. Freia was the Norse goddess of love, beauty, death, war, and a few other things...

But it's also the brand of my favorite chocolate when I was a kid.


----------



## apachiedragon

Wild Heart, yes! It was AF. Lol


----------



## equiniphile

freia said:


> I'm so awful at this game. Love it, though.
> 
> I get to try:


EvilHorseofDoom?


----------



## freia

equiniphile said:


> EvilHorseofDoom?


Yup yup! Bingo.


----------



## Farmchic

_ok, I've got one. It's a little different though. A picture won't work._

_Palindrome2016_

_And did we ever get Roadyy's eyeshadow one?_


----------



## nvr2many

Think it was brighteyes.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hahaha oh there's me! I've been killing myself reading through this thread and then that photo appeared. That is pretty much exactly what I pictured when I nicknamed Brock "the Evil Horse of Doom". That's what he looked like when he was having a bad day (you know, it was raining or his girlfriend flirted with another gelding or the show ponies teased him or I asked him to work).

Oh and Faceman - LOL! Allison has her sights trained on you does she? Heh.


----------



## Roadyy

Yes it was Brighteyes..


----------



## Foxhunter




----------



## Roadyy

Cherie?


----------



## morganarab94

This thread is awesome :lol:


----------



## Foxhunter




----------



## Roadyy

I can't see the pic from my work pc.


----------



## Foxhunter

Sorry I was trying to edit them!

Will try again.

Roady Cherie was correct, an easy one!


----------



## Foxhunter

This should be below the other two pictures.


----------



## Farmchic

_ah now it makes sense LOL_

_foxesdontwearbowties_


----------



## Foxhunter

Correct


----------



## Golden Horse

Love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Lets see how easy this one is..


----------



## Farmchic

Star12 ?

And I'll give a hint on mine which was.....

Palindrome2016


A palindrome is a word (or name) that is spelled the same forward and backwards. Example: dad

_ _ _ _ _ _ 2016



That's two hints.


----------



## Roadyy

Farmchic said:


> Star12 ?
> 
> And I'll give a hint on mine which was.....
> 
> Palindrome2016
> 
> 
> A palindrome is a word (or name) that is spelled the same forward and backwards. Example: dad
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ 2016
> 
> 
> 
> That's two hints.


Not the answer to mine...


I hadn't realized there was one that hadn't been answered yet.

I have not seen a name with 2016 in it so I wouldn't get it if I tried. lol


----------



## Farmchic

another hint on mine


----------



## apachiedragon

Hannah2016 for yours, farm chic.

And Roadyy, is it Lonestar?


----------



## apachiedragon

How about this one?


----------



## Roadyy

Not lone star.

Is yours acorn?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Farmchic said:


> Star12 ?
> 
> And I'll give a hint on mine which was.....
> 
> Palindrome2016
> 
> 
> A palindrome is a word (or name) that is spelled the same forward and backwards. Example: dad
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ 2016
> 
> 
> 
> That's two hints.


Bob
?????


----------



## apachiedragon

Yep, it was acorn.


----------



## equiniphile

Nutty Saddler?

ETA: Oops, saw it was acorn!


----------



## equiniphile

An easy one....










http://www.scenicnorfolk.co.uk/photo.asp?loc=Holkham&id=holkham_00004


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hoofprints in the sand


----------



## apachiedragon

This is a newbie.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Storm is rolling in but have a couple to add before I shut everything down. Anyone in the storm path, be safe! 

First one
























And the second


----------



## apachiedragon

I get Taffy Clayton, but don't know the other one.

ETA! Its MyBoyPuck


----------



## Allison Finch

Faceman said:


> Nah, this is what I think of when I think of AF...she is always shooting at me...


LOLOL!!

That would make this FACEMAN???


----------



## Allison Finch

Farmchic said:


> *mini* magic*mini* majic*Mini* Winds Ranch*mini*25*mini*ature arabian*MINI*ATURE SHETLANDS*Mini*DaisiesofIce*mini*gal*mini*girl*mini*grl5772*mini*heart*mini*horse*mini*horse927*mini*horseluver
> 
> any of these?


2manyminis


----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Allison Finch




----------



## Roadyy

Roadyy said:


> Lets see how easy this one is..
> 
> View attachment 210450


Just to close this one out. It is Missingstar.


----------



## Chokolate

I don't know the others above, but my attempt:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Argh, Allison that's a toughie! Or it is to me in my current zombified state... That's going to keep me puzzled all night - there goes any hope of me actually getting some work done!


----------



## NBEventer

Allisons is northwestern!


----------



## roseann

Here is mine. Probably pretty easy.


----------



## apachiedragon

No guesses on mine? Okay, I'll break it down a different way...


----------



## roseann

One more.


----------



## Critter sitter

here is a good one


----------



## Critter sitter

these are getting hard~


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

roseann said:


> Here is mine. Probably pretty easy.


ARTEMISBLOSSOM.

Of course, your file names on the attachments (which is all that shows up on my phone lol) pretty much give yours away. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> these are getting hard~


Somehow it has transformed from what you picture when looking at screen names to pictograms to figure out matching screen names.


----------



## Speed Racer

apachiedragon said:


> No guesses on mine? Okay, I'll break it down a different way...


Subzerofrogi.


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes!


----------



## roseann

Critter sitter said:


> here is a good one


RedNeckLove
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann

DraftyAiresMum said:


> ARTEMISBLOSSOM.
> 
> Of course, your file names on the attachments (which is all that shows up on my phone lol) pretty much give yours away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, as soon as I saw the actual post I wanted to bang my head on the wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

Lol^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate

Another hint on mine:

T L


----------



## Critter sitter

And to keep this moving along. Any guesses?:lol:


----------



## equiniphile

^Coffeeaddict?


----------



## Critter sitter

equiniphile said:


> ^Coffeeaddict?


Yes! Very good


----------



## apachiedragon

Chokolate, I have no clue at all what yours could be, lol.


----------



## Chokolate

Do you need another clue?

Just recap, so far there's the small sqiggly line and T_L


----------



## roseann

tinyliny?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Must be it.


----------



## Chokolate

roseann said:


> tinyliny?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bingo!


----------



## apachiedragon

Oh! I was trying to turn the squiggly line into an actual symbol, lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

Here you go, easy one to get us going again


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Purplemonkeywrench


----------



## Golden Horse

Told you it was easy


----------



## Golden Horse

and another


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Uhm...Bagheera?


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## jumanji321

tobyisthebesthorseever?


----------



## Golden Horse

You got it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

Allison Finch said:


>


Still no guesses on this one?


----------



## tinyliny

twopearsshortofaplatter?


----------



## Faceman

**



*The Psychiatrists 23rd Psalm*

The Lord is my external-internal integrative mechanism,

I shall not be deprived of gratification for my viscerogenic hungers or my need-dispositions.

He motivates me to orient myself toward a non-social object with affective significance,

He positions me in a non-decisional situation,

He maximizes my adjustment.

Although I entertain masochistic and self-destructive id impulses,

I will maintain contact with reality,

for my superego is dominant.

His analysis and tranquilizers, they comfort me.

He assists in the resolution of my internal conflicts despite my Oedipal problem and psychopathic compulsions.

He promotes my group identification.

My personality is totally integrated.

Surely my prestige and status shall be enhanced as a direct function of time

And I shall remain sociologically, psychologically and economically secure forever.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Faceman said:


> **
> 
> 
> 
> *The Psychiatrists 23rd Psalm*
> 
> The Lord is my external-internal integrative mechanism,
> 
> I shall not be deprived of gratification for my viscerogenic hungers or my need-dispositions.
> 
> He motivates me to orient myself toward a non-social object with affective significance,
> 
> He positions me in a non-decisional situation,
> 
> He maximizes my adjustment.
> 
> Although I entertain masochistic and self-destructive id impulses,
> 
> I will maintain contact with reality,
> 
> for my superego is dominant.
> 
> His analysis and tranquilizers, they comfort me.
> 
> He assists in the resolution of my internal conflicts despite my Oedipal problem and psychopathic compulsions.
> 
> He promotes my group identification.
> 
> My personality is totally integrated.
> 
> Surely my prestige and status shall be enhanced as a direct function of time
> 
> And I shall remain sociologically, psychologically and economically secure forever.


That HAS to be dbarabians.......:hide:


----------



## equiniphile

^My guess, as well....:lol:


----------



## Allison Finch

tinyliny said:


> twopearsshortofaplatter?


 
Not even close.

One of the photos went poof. I have replaced it.


----------



## flytobecat

deserthorsewoman said:


> That HAS to be dbarabians.......:hide:


OMG -I thought the same thing:rofl:


----------



## flytobecat

Allison Finch said:


> Still no guesses on this one?


Doubleglitterape?


----------



## flytobecat

This one is probably easy -


----------



## equiniphile

Deserthorsewoman
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

WSArabians said:


> I just couldn't help it...



Well continue this conversation later WS -_- lol


----------



## flytobecat

Yeppers!


----------

